# Glenelg River



## YakmanTone (Jul 14, 2010)

Hi All,
i wil be heading down to Nelson to fish the genelg river in january i was just wondering if there is any yakkers in the area and if anyone had any tips on type of fish to expect and techniques to catch them. thanks


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Types of fish - mullet, bream, mulloway and estuary perch. For tips, do a search on McBigg's trip reports. memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=1989


----------



## spider25160 (Jun 20, 2011)

Soft plastics and Vibes are very effective on both bream and Mulloway. As for trips check out the Great South West Walk (google it) in particular the Glenelg section there is lots of info and maps showing camp and picnic sites along the river.
If you want some company depending on the timing SWAMBO and I might invite ourselves along.


----------



## YakmanTone (Jul 14, 2010)

Sounds good spider looks like I will be down there around 9-16th of Jan!!


----------



## justinagar (Sep 16, 2011)

YakmanTone said:


> Sounds good spider looks like I will be down there around 9-16th of Jan!!


that would be perfect!


----------



## Milky (Feb 7, 2010)

Ill be heading down there with a bunch of like minded fishos from interstate - dec 23rd - Jan 3rd - looking to explore the area and hopefully get that illusive mully


----------



## Hantu (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi guys I am heading to Glenelg as well from 16th to the 21st.Jan 2012. I am staying at camp ground near Winwam. I am wondering if anyone can give me some tips on the water this far upstream? is it still salt water / brackish water? Or do I need to head down closer to Nelson for the bream and or maybe Jewfish?


----------

